# Brittany ferries



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Just checked prices for their new Economy service Portsmouth to Le a Halve. Crossing on the 29/04/2014 one way with 7.4 mtr Motorhome 4 mtr trailer two dogs dog friendly cabin £303 less 5% discount for travel club? Same day Plymouth to Roscoff same set up but dogs have to stay in Motorhome £230?? Standard crossing less travel club discount? A bit confusing when listed as a no frill economic service. It's not about where you cross or the dogs I just feel its a bit misleading when listed as a cheaper means of crossing?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Club Voyage discount for guests is 10% not 5% but yes the prices are never clear and comparisons are always confusing.

In the end we just bite the bullet and pay.....

and thereby get across the sea to where we want, when we want.....

PM sent too

Dave


----------

